# The new nail craze



## princess101 (Apr 24, 2012)

Nail Wraps - they seem to be all the rage this season. Has anyone here tried them? Please share your experience. My friend said hers lasted 7 days. I am still indecisive about buying them.


----------



## fashionista502 (Apr 25, 2012)

princess101 i have not tried nail wraps either so i cant help you.sorry.


----------



## Angelaelle (Apr 25, 2012)

I've tried a few different brands. They do seem to be long lasting. I had one brand (don't remember the name, got it at Henri Bendel's) last about 10 days. Of drugstore brands the Sally Hansen wraps still looked good at 7 days. They take a little practice to get them right, but they're fun. The designs have gotten really creative.


----------



## TeresaDouglas (Apr 27, 2012)

I haven't tried them, but I definitely would like to. I have a hard time getting traditional nail polish to last 7 days without chipping at least slightly, and I'd like to see how much wear that I can get out of the wraps. I really like the gold nails pictured above!


----------



## luckylilme (Apr 27, 2012)

I got some from my Influenster box I didn't really care for the style (they were free) But, they did last about 7 days or more and it was easy to put them on. I think I may try them again.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Apr 28, 2012)

sally hansen lasts for quite a while.. im pretty impressed with it!


----------



## calexxia (Apr 28, 2012)

I've gotten up to 10 days of wear from the Sally Hansens, which are the only ones I've used yet.


----------



## channelzero (Apr 29, 2012)

I tried the Julep ones from one of my mystery boxes and was extremely underwhelmed. Within a day the tips were really bad looking and one had come off. I don't know if it was because the design was on the thick side or not, but by day three I was so frustrated I took them all off. 

Kiss, on the other hand, I had great luck with. Not ten days, but a solid 7 before they started to peel a little. They're pretty inexpensive, too.


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 29, 2012)

I'm not fond of nail wraps because my nails are short and I found most products tend to be wasteful. I wish they made not only different width but different lengths.


----------



## calexxia (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm not fond of nail wraps because my nails are short and I found most products tend to be wasteful. I wish they made not only different width but different lengths.


 Interesting. My nails are pretty short, but I didn't feel (with the Hansens, anyway) that I wound up wasting very much. Then again, I was wrapping the tips, so it did use a bit more in the tuck.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Apr 30, 2012)

I wrap mine under too! and maybe a top coat.. rarely though.



> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting. My nails are pretty short, but I didn't feel (with the Hansens, anyway) that I wound up wasting very much. Then again, I was wrapping the tips, so it did use a bit more in the tuck.


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 30, 2012)

How short are you nails? I keep mine pretty short where I can't wrap under my nails but that's actually a fantastic tip.


----------



## calexxia (Apr 30, 2012)

"Tip"? Pun intended?

Here's a pic of how short my nails are....


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 30, 2012)

LOL I didn't even think of a pun! But your nails are as long as mine. I'm going to have to try the Kiss ones I have.


----------



## channelzero (Apr 30, 2012)

My nails are about that same length, too. I found with the Kiss ones there's enough in the pack and enough of the sizes fit my nails that I can get 2 full manis out of them, so the value is there with that brand (for me) at least.


----------



## princess101 (May 2, 2012)

Thank you for the comments. Then Sally Hansens it is, hopefully I can find them in a beauty shop here in Ireland. If not then the internet it is!


----------



## sadaf1234 (May 14, 2012)

I really like them. You've got to be careful on some brands as they last like a day or two but most brands last me about a week or two. Usually in Australia they are about $15-$35 on just one set depending on the brand so I usually order online from ***************.com as they have plenty from there and also very cheap.


----------



## leah970 (May 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *channelzero* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My nails are about that same length, too. I found with the Kiss ones there's enough in the pack and enough of the sizes fit my nails that I can get 2 full manis out of them, so the value is there with that brand (for me) at least.


 I have a box of those but havent used them yet because they are so long. So what do you do? cut them in half with scissors?


----------



## geniabeme (May 15, 2012)

I love them! They are easier than nail art and last for a good while.


----------



## KatieM12 (Jul 22, 2012)

I really love the SH ones! I am dying to get my hands on the new OPI nail strips too. AND NOW THEY HAVE THEM FOR TOES SO EXCITED! ha,


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Jul 22, 2012)

I went crazy and have a million, billion sets of them.  (maybe a little less  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I have almost all of the Sally Hansen ones, including a lot of the limited edition ones.  I use them most of the time, I just can't get over how I can keep them on for 7, 10, even up to 15 days with no problems!  Polish chips on me on the first or second day, always, no matter how great it is, even Chanel.  I only use one pack at a time, two come in a box.  There are 8 strips in each pack and my nails are medium length tending towards short and it works.  I just trim the pinky or ring finger one after I've placed it on one finger, turn it around and use it on the corresponding finger on the other hand and then tuck both under as directed and file off the excess.  I use all of the fingernail ones for my toes too and they work great.  The Sally Hansen ones are real polish but the Kiss ones are more like a plastic sticker with rhinestones and stuff.  I like those ones too but they tend to catch a little on me and lift up a bit.  If anyone wants to trade and get some of the Sally Hansen Salon Effects ones from me for something in my wishlist, let me know what you're looking for and I'll see if I have it.  Here's my trade list link - 

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/127270/full-sized-makeup-and-beauty-box-trade-list

I'd definitely recommend them.  So fun and you get lots of comments on them, even from guys.  A nice top coat once or twice in 2 weeks is good sometimes, but a lot of times I don't even bother with that.  Right now I have the valentine ones with hearts and x's - like x's and o's in red on a white background - on.  They make my nails stronger and are good for people who type a lot.  Love them!


----------



## Deborah Bandon (Jul 23, 2012)

I am pretty much obsessed with all things nail and makeup related.  I have tried a LOT of the nail wraps.  I started with INCOCO a few years ago when all they had were french tips and solid colors.  I still love them to this day.  They are the easiest and longest lasting.  They have some great designs.  

I have also tried the Sally Hansen ones.  Don't care for those at all.  They are too thick and peel up around the edges.  I am a picker, so as soon as this happens, they have to come off!

I have also tried the MINX #1 from Ulta.  Those are about the same as the Sally Hansen ones IMO.  They wouldn't create a nice seal around the cuticle.  They did last a long time on my toes though.  I have tried the ones that Avon used to sell too.  They dried out too fast. 

The other thing that I have tried that is similar is the water decals.  I get them from ebay, but they can be found a few other places.  They are like the temporary tattoo's for your nails.  You put them in water for a second, slide them off the backing and then onto your nail.  I then put a coat of seche vite on them and they last about as long as nail polish.  

Out of all of them that I have tried, the only ones I think are worth the money are the INCOCO ones.  They last a really long time.  I have also recently heard of a brand called "Jamberry" that makes wraps, and was thinking about trying them out.  They are not real nail polish like the INCOCO but are actually vinyl strips.  Pricy though.  

The key to nail wraps I have decided is they have to be THIN and PLIABLE!  If they are too thick, they won't lay down on your curved nail. 

I keep buying them though in hopes that someone will come up with INCOCO like wraps with MINX like designs.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## candiantwish (Jul 25, 2012)

I agree I like sally hansens strips, they are easy after you get the hang of it though I with they would keep making more colors I like the glitter ones best lol.


----------



## Janelle Fan89 (Aug 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Angelaelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've tried a few different brands. They do seem to be long lasting. I had one brand (don't remember the name, got it at Henri Bendel's) last about 10 days. Of drugstore brands the Sally Hansen wraps still looked good at 7 days. They take a little practice to get them right, but they're fun. The designs have gotten really creative.


 I totally agree-Sally Hansen's nail wraps are the BOMB!


----------



## Tyari (Aug 6, 2012)

I've tried them but haven't gotten them to last for very long.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## calexxia (Aug 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Beautiijunkii* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've tried them but haven't gotten them to last for very long.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 The Hansen, or any brand?

OT, but amusing. Just saw that pic of my nails from the end of April and am surprised at how much longer I keep my nails now...still short, but not THAT short. Heh...guess I'm getting more used to 'em.


----------



## rebeccainbonne (Aug 13, 2012)

I have found they are good but not worth $8


----------



## MissLindaJean (Aug 13, 2012)

My local Walgreens has them on sale this week, plus I've seen some in the clearence bins at other stores for less than $5..not a bad price. But in the long run, I'd rather buy a bottle of Essie or Zoya for one of the packages..Nice for an event or something different, especially for those who don't have the patience, but adore nail art.


----------



## leah970 (Aug 16, 2012)

Got some on Ebay for &gt;99 cents. Cut them in half so I will get 2 uses out of the set and so far so good 2 days later. Dirt cheap! at this price if they only last a few days, thats fine. There are tons on ebay for that price and include free shipping. I will be looking for more now that I know. No way I am gonna pay $8 - $10 for  a set!

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/320952394631?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&amp;_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_2688wt_1316


----------



## wadedl (Aug 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Deborah Bandon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am pretty much obsessed with all things nail and makeup related.  I have tried a LOT of the nail wraps.  I started with INCOCO a few years ago when all they had were french tips and solid colors.  I still love them to this day.  They are the easiest and longest lasting.  They have some great designs.
> 
> ...


 I should try Incoco some time. The Sally Hansen strips stayed on until one edge came up and I played with it for two days until it came up too much. In about 5 minutes I had the rest of them completely peeled off. The ones on my toes have been on for 2 weeks now though and look perfect.


----------

